#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Wederom: Oud Hout

## Contour

Een aantal foto's van de fabrikant Klangfilm welke speakers maakte voor bioscopen in de jaren 40 en 50:

















MVG Contour

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Ik vind die onderste er best gaaf uitzien eigenlijk, lekker retro lookje!

----------


## Contour

Onderste is het topmodel van Avant Garde, werkt met sferische hoorns. Volledig 4-weg hoorngeladen met een hoornsub die tot 20Hz speelt (aktieve correctie) Een beetje flauw van mij maar dit is zeker geen oud hout, dit systeem kun je nu gewoon kopen als je +/- 100.000 euro op de bank hebt staan.

MVG Contour

----------


## AJB

100.000 euri !!! Heb je je hele huiskamer volstaan met lelijke toeters !!! Doe me voor dat geld dan toch maar een B&O setje... Klinkt waarschijnlijk net zo goed... :Wink:

----------


## speakerfreak

HEY!,die dingen had ik weleens toen een jaar of 10 was gehad, van een vader van een meester van toen,  heb t toen alleen weer moeten slopen:S jammer maarja

----------


## MatthiasB

> citaat:100.000 euri !!! Heb je je hele huiskamer volstaan met lelijke toeters !!! Doe me voor dat geld dan toch maar een B&O setje... Klinkt waarschijnlijk net zo goed...




B&O ??? man man overprijsde handel, pff nee geef mij dan maar die hoorntjes, maar eerst even snel men lotto formulier invullen  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Gloof dat iemand dol was op wiskunde, voor met machten...
Over een paar exponentiele kastjes gesproken...

----------


## -Aart-

Grappig, nog met elektromagnetische bekrachtiging  :Smile:  

Maar nu echt antiek.. Om dit soort sets (de oude) leuk te kunnen demonstreren/gebruiken moet je wel de bijbehorende bios en films hebben vind ik.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door goldsound_
> Voor dat geld krijg je nog wel beter spul als B&O



B&O gaat toch vooral over 'mooier' 
en niet meteen over 'beter', want er zaten volgens mij jarenlang heel veel Philips-componenten in.
Of dat nu nog zo is weet ik niet.
En ik vind ook lang niet alles mooi wat ze maken.
Mooi is een kwestie van smaak, maar 'duur' is vaak vooral een kwestie van snobs, blitsen en patsen.
Wie hoort nog het verschil tussen een "audio-setje" van 25.000 en 100.000 Euri. Maar zien doet (bijna) iedereen het wel.

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> B&O gaat toch vooral over 'mooier' 
> en niet meteen over 'beter', want er zaten volgens mij jarenlang heel veel Philips-componenten in.
> Of dat nu nog zo is weet ik niet.



Naar mijn weten zitten en nog steeds gewoon Philips componenten in

----------


## moderator

Discussie gaat niet over B&O, maar over echte speakers!

----------


## - -Niels- -

Ik vind ze er gaaf, en toch enigszins indrukwekkend, uitzien... vooral de 1e en de 2e foto...

----------


## beyma

De tweede foto heeft wel wat weg van de JBL HLA serie..... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

De onderste foto is echt wel vet spul, dat zou ik best willen horen!

----------


## PowerSound



----------


## Rademakers

Ziet er uit als (een) teknival  :Big Grin: .

Mvg Johan

----------


## DJEM

Lijkt wel een keuze wand van de media markt[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## reflection

woow



2X 8 turbo tms4 kastjes.... dat moet wel hard zijn gegaan gok ik... of is et de 3 serie? hmm met foam zijn ze mooier[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Dit zijn tms-4 kasten, in de 3's zitten 2x 15", 2x 10" en 2x 1"ers, in de tms 4 zit een enkele 18", een 10" en een 1".

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Michel_G

Even offtopic: 
@Remco:
Tijdje geleden verkocht jij ook 2 TMS-4 kasten, hoe lang hebben die te koop gestaan, volgens Iko een vrij lange tijd. Ik heb namelijk net ook een setje met daarbij TMS-4 aangeschaft en was wel benieuwd of ze op een gegeven moment ook nog verkoopbaar zijn. (ps. jij had ze nog opnieuw in de verf gezet, wat voor verf heb je daarvoor gebruikt ???)

Ontopic:
ik zal een dezer dagen even een foto maken van mijn recent aangeschaft setje boxen (o.a. TMS-4). In de visuele staat waarin ze er nu bij staan hoord het absoluut bij oud hout  :Big Grin: !!!

----------


## Martin-vdB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> 
> MVG Contour



Die wil ik ook. F*ck it wat er voor geluid uitkomt, het is wel wijs voor in je huiskamer, hahahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Michel, de TMS-4'en hebben inderdaad vrij lang te koop gestaan. Wel met pauzes van aanbieden er tussendoor, maargoed. Volgens mij vonden vrij veel mensen de kasten te groot/lomp om er mee te gaan slepen en echt ongelijk geef ik ze daar niet in. De handvaten zitten niet op de meest handige plaatsen en ze op een sub tillen doe ik ook liever niet. Desondanks klonken ze vrij aardig met een processor met de juiste crossover/delay punten.

De verf die ik gebruikt heb was 2-componenten verf met een korrelstructuur erin (zelf te doseren). Ik was er niet kapot van, het was mij iets te glimmend. Je kunt eens Bourgonje bellen wat de verf kost die zij op hun kasten smeren......

----------


## TVV

Weet iemand wat tegenwoordig de vraagprijs is voor een KL-L439 van Klankfilm (zeer goede staat)?

Ik heb de mogelijkheid om er 4 te kopen...wat zou een mooie deal zijn?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door reflection_
> 
> woow



- was er nog ruimte voor een band?
of was dit 
- een demo van en PA-verhuurder (TurboSound&Martin-tzou Ampco geweest kunnen zijn...) ... kijkus hoe hard we kennuh?
of was het voor 
- het in vivo analyseren van de geluids-simulatie voor een Milieu Effect Rapportage in de onderzoeksfase van de planning voor de mogelijke aanleg van een nieuw vliegveld ten behoeve van de nieuwe straaljagers (speeltjes!) van de luchtmacht...... 

Goh, hoe heten die krengen ook weer?
We gaan er miljarden aan verkwisten en twee jaar geleden was het nog het gesprek van de dag ... 
Oh Ja, de JSF - Joint Strike Fighter.

 :Big Grin: Als het met Joints te maken heeft zou je vast zeggen dat er ook nog een hennep-kwekerij in die tent zit. :Wink: 
En een paar mega-ventilatoren de geur/walm naar buiten staan te blazen.....[:X]

----------


## jens

volgens mij iz het voor de carneval

----------


## DjFlo

Volgens mij als dat aan word gezet staat die mevrouw er niet meer :Smile: 

groeten

floris

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Volgens mij hoor je op iedere plek voor die stack iets anders...

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Daan Hoffmans_
> 
> Volgens mij hoor je op iedere plek voor die stack iets anders...



Idd beetje uit de categorie gewoon alles op elkaar stapelen wat je hebt. Maar het lijkt me ook niet een stack waar je dichtbij wilt staan  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Gast1401081

verder met oud hout , graag  &lt;gerard&gt;

----------


## TlM

[B)]

----------


## van schijndel

Oud en nieuw welschap?

----------


## wombat

hehe, hier was ik ook bij

----------


## LJ_jacob

na wat rond googlen kwam ik dit tegen:
http://www.swansonsound.com/images/crown_amprack_lg.gif
http://www.swansonsound.com/images/mixer_lg.jpg
http://www.swansonsound.com/images/cluster_lg.jpg
http://www.swansonsound.com/images/altec-1567-lg.gif
http://www.swansonsound.com/images/604-lg.gif

ziet er ook wel behoorlijk oud uit!
groetjes!
Jacob

p.s. op de laatste foto zie ik een soort kleppen-rooster(rechts) voor een speaker, heb dit wekeens eerder gezien, maar kan iemand me vertellen waar het voor dient??

----------


## Gast1401081

leuk bedrijf, uit Oakland, waar Tower of Power ook vandaan komt. 

En 10 mijl naar het noorden zit ome johnnie met zijn club. Ideaal vakantie-oord, lijkt me.
Sheila E die ff mee komt drummen, mooi weeer, mmm


die platen voor de drivers zijn de voorlopers van de line-array's, daarmee probereb de speakerbouwers de hoog-energie te richten op het publiek, en wat egaal te spreiden.
Kom je ooit nog oude crown-ac300's tegen :meenemen voor thuis. Klinken magnifiek op een echte hifi-set.

----------


## Speakertje

Die verserkers op deze foto:

http://www.swansonsound.com/images/crown_amprack_lg.gif

Die heb ik vanmiddag toevallig zien staan bij de cash converts. Vroegen ze nog 299,- voor!!! IK herkende er een ouwe crown in en nu zie ik dat het nog crown is ook. Was volgens mij wel een zware bak!!

----------


## jakkes72

Op onderstaande link diverse foto's van Ashly:
http://www.ashly.com/relics/historic.html

----------


## wallie

Kijk dat zijn nog eens foto's!!
geweldige "line array"  :Smile: 
eigenlijk wel onwijs benieuwd hoe zo iets klinkt 8-)

----------


## som

a lot of jbl drivers :Smile: 
meneer lansing is toch wel DE grondlegger :Big Grin:

----------


## LSD

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ_jacob_
> 
> na wat rond googlen kwam ik dit tegen:
> http://www.swansonsound.com/images/crown_amprack_lg.gif
> http://www.swansonsound.com/images/mixer_lg.jpg
> http://www.swansonsound.com/images/cluster_lg.jpg
> http://www.swansonsound.com/images/altec-1567-lg.gif
> http://www.swansonsound.com/images/604-lg.gif
> 
> ...



Heb nog een paar van die "kleppen" in de kelder liggen wegkwijnen.  Zat vroeger een 2" van JBL op, klonk prima, maar was wel erg lomp om mee te sleuren, vandaar...
Liggen eigelijk verschrikkelijk in de weg, maar krijg het niet over m'n hart van ze op het containerpark tussen het oud ijzer te gooien[:I]
we noemden ze zelf "de wafelijzers"  :Big Grin:

----------


## som

slantplates.... :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## LJ_jacob

aha, oke maar wat doen ze??

----------


## MatthiasB

ow ow ik zie op die foto's een paar van men 4560 kastjes  :Big Grin: 

/me loves vintage  :Wink:

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ_jacob_
> 
> aha, oke maar wat doen ze??



ze werden ook wel (acoustische) lenzen genoemt vanwege de spreiding die ontstaat door de lagen platen.
eigenlijk zijn het de voorlopers van de c.d. hoorn
in het midden zit nog een halfronde sparing;http://www.jblpro.com/pub/obsolete/A...ns_Family1.pdf
ooit wel gehoord,klonk voor die tijd helemaal niet verkeerd[8D]

nog wat historie van de lansink firm :Smile: http://www.audioheritage.org/html/perspectives/early-pro.htm

----------


## R. den Ridder

Klonk voor die tijd niet verkeerd....?

Nog steeds heerlijk geluid uit die krengen, mits goed gebruikt, een scheet aan vermogen erop is genoeg, en je moet ze niet te hoog door laten lopen!
jammer dat ze zo gruwelijk onhandelbaar zijn...worden dan ook opgeofferd ten faveure van een gewone 60/40 hoorn

----------


## som

klonk _helemaal_ niet verkeerd, en nu nog niet nee.
als ze in het tophoog wat frisser waren en niet zo breed, hadden de huidige elementen er een zeer zware concurrent aan.
wat ook pure pret is; de crossfreq, ik dacht vanaf 300 hrz? :Smile:

----------


## R. den Ridder

jeps...ooit een opstelling gemaakt van een enkele glijbaan met 15" gauss er in, zo'n 2" driver en een bullet....en klinken!
komen er van die gastjes: "whaow! da's zeker wel veel vermogen...3 kw ofzo" (die redeneren dat groot per definitie veel vermogen is.. "mwah...450 wat...."

----------


## R. den Ridder

ook typisch geval van..kijk, die snappen het! van de website van DEE, die ook met het Synco/martin W8L systeem werken foto's vanuit de vooruit in gent:
http://www.dee.be/galeries/galery_sp...MH212-M600.jpg

op de website geven ze aan ook nog de ouderwetse jbl 2" lenzen in de verhuur te hebben! Respect!

----------


## LJ_jacob

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> die platen voor de drivers zijn de voorlopers van de line-array's, daarmee probereb de speakerbouwers de hoog-energie te richten op het publiek, en wat egaal te spreiden.
> Kom je ooit nog oude crown-ac300's tegen :meenemen voor thuis. Klinken magnifiek op een echte hifi-set.



 sorry, had een beetje over dit stukje heen gelezen [:I][B)] vandaar dat ik het nog ene keer vroeg

************** & som:  bedankt voor de uitleg!

----------


## showband

Kwam een aangename site tegen:
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/

[img]
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/...ul-Ad-1982.jpg
[/img][img]
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/...ret-Series.jpg
[/img][img]
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/...er-paragon.jpg
[/img][img]
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/.../caljam-ii.jpg
[/img][img]
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/...ers/d55050.jpg
[/img][img]
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/...roducts/a4.jpg
[/img][img]
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/.../1975-vott.jpg
[/img][img]

[/img][img]
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/...rice-color.jpg
[/img][img]
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/...agon-color.jpg
[/img][img]
http://www.audioheritage.org/images/jbl/photos/wolf-photos/sovereign-ii-iii.jpg[/img]

----------


## showband

Dat waren nog eens tijden voor roadies!

----------


## showband

california Jam 1974
Rinus is er misschien zelfs bij geweest  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband



----------


## MusicXtra

Geweldig die oude ploatjush! Niet zo gek dat bij veel mensen op hun 40ste hun rug versleten was.

----------


## Whitefarmer

haha, mooi man.

Ik heb zelf nog wat van die oude meuk staan!

JBL 4662, alleen nog de kast (4 stuks), geen componenten meer.

JBL 4518, 4512 en hoorntje (weet naam zo niet meer)

Ook nog JBL cabaret serie 4612B (nog steeds in gebruik soms)

----------


## luuk013

ik kwam dit filmpje tegen, lijkt op een db drag ofzo? en wij maar geld doneren naar arme landen
zoiets zouden ze hier tegenwoordig in tilburg waarschijnlijk niet leuk vinden..
http://www.youtube.com/user/koreanod.../2/EvdJVu4a134

----------


## MusicXtra

Lekker setje, staat helemaal stijf van de kamfilters maar dat mag de pret kennelijk niet drukken. :Big Grin:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Snap dit soort wedstrijden ook nooit helemaal.
Mensen lopen vrolijk rond zonder gehoorbescherming.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een plaatje van mij uit de oude doos. Het Koetstock festival in Kockengen in 1996 met een dubbele Mach set en als fill-in twee dubbel 12/2" zelfbouw kastjes. Deze opstelling klonk nog helemaal niet zo verkeerd. :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

ik ben eindelijk dat boek gescand tegengekomen wat ik vroeger had:
http://www.concertstagedesign.com/
het 1975 vliegende soundsysteem van de stones

----------


## Ericsamandj

Gisteren naar een optreden van van Velzen geweest, niet mijn ding maar uit nieuwsgierigheid gaank ijken en luisteren.
En in dit geval zelfs gehuiverd.
Hier volgen een paar foto's dus oordeel zelf maar.
Wat ik erover kwijt wil is dat het sub/laag wel redelijk uit de verf kwam maar mid/hoog totaal niet. Vanuit mijn positie was het vocale gedeelte totaal kwijt, in de verte hoorde je iets wat op zang leek.
Toch wel opmerkelijk van zo'n groot bedrijf die zulke producties doen, zal niemand kielhalen dus zal geen namen noemen.
Hebben we hier niet te maken met kamfilters? subs bovenaan liggen op zo'n 7 meter boven het publiek. Rare manier van stacken en tippen? Merk was Synco, voor mij zegt het niet veel maar hier word het mischien wel hoog aangeschreven.[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ericsamandj

Ter aanvulling; de toppen waren voor zover ik kon zien dubbel 12'' met een d'hapolite opstelling. mischien nog van invloed op het slechte geluid?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Synco STS is toch wel een van de beste stackbare pa systemen, dus daar zou het niet aan mogen liggen.
Het moet echter wel goed neergezet worden, anders krijg je inderdaad kamfilters en allerlei problemen.

Zo op het oog is deze opstelling nog niet zo gek, maar je kunt hier niet zien welke kasten het precies allemaal zijn.

Is trouwens niet echt oud hout hoor, wordt nog steeds veelvuldig ingezet door enkele grote pa verhuurders in het land en volgens mij ook gewoon nog gemaakt.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Het kan inderdaad best een goed systeem zijn hoor, maar het feit dat het niet best klonk vond ik het de moeite om de plaatjes hier te delen en de leden hier eens over te laten discusieren.

----------


## sjig

Ik denk dat het hier toch écht de afregeling moet zijn geweest. Ik ken deze set, en klinken doet het  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

STS klinkt normaal gezien geweldig (wat mij betreft, met stip op voorkeur 1), maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik deze stack op z'n minst apart vind...

----------


## e-sonic

staat toch 2012 op die banner...

----------


## Ericsamandj

> staat toch 2012 op die banner...



klopt, waarom die er hing is mij ook een raadsel.
Foto is toch echt van gisteren.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Van Velzen trad in 2012 ook niet op tijdens Graauwrock.

----------


## Gast1401081

De conventionele opstelling van deze STS is een erg geheime opstelling, met een matrix board van de 3 of 4 verschijningsvormen van de ce3's . In exact die opstelling worden de kamfilters keurig omzeilt, en toch een deftige spreiding in zowel breedte als diepte. En dan klinkt -ie geweldig. Maar in de opstelling als op de foto's wordt hij sowieso niet gekoppeld aan het array.


Onderstaande opstelling valt onder dezelfde chaos.

----------


## R. den Ridder

De RH/synco systemen beginnen ook redelijk op de 2e hands markt te verschijnen. En het systeem blijft een totaalplaatje waar de technicus ook onderdeel van is. 
Was het alleen van Velzen die zo klonk? dan kan het ook nog eens een ouwe rocker als tech zijn waar het gehoor niet helemaal jofel van is he.  :Smile: 

Gisteren op Breda Jazz geluisterd naar een aantal podia, D&B van idak klonk als een klok op de grote markt, maar op het kerkplein stond een engelse swingband te spelen over een Turbosound Floodlight set van Walter Lavent (ouwe rocker die al heel lang meegaat), en alhoewel ik er zeker van ben dat de techs van Idak op papier alles zoveel beter op orde hebben qua kennis, en de D&B set en voor zover ik kan zien volledig digitale FOH technisch gezien 20 jaar verder is viel juist bij de swingband alles op zijn plaats. 

Geluid kan je niet aflezen aan een plaatje wil ik maar zeggen  :Smile:

----------


## Ericsamandj

De artiesten in het voorprogramma klonken ook zo slecht. Denk dat het toch echt aan de opstelling lag. Zoals ik al aangaf, vanaf mijn positie (hooguit 4 meter van de linkerstack) klonk er al vrijwel geen vocaal. Dat die subs zo hoog gestackt waren vond ik ook uiterst vreemd. Overigens was het recht voor het podium "iets" beter. Locatie was een voetbalveld met zo'n 2000 bezoekers.

----------


## NesCio01

Laat ik voorop stellen dat ik Roel (en band) erg hoog heb staan.
's Avonds in de Kuip, klonk hij, via de TV, niet om aan te horen.
Imo was er geen aparte TV-mix en mocht de kijker en luisteraar,
ik in dit geval, het doen met het veldgeluid,          en,........
dat was bij mij in de huiskamer, niet al te best.......

grtz

Nes

----------


## Ericsamandj

Ik begrijp niet helemaal waar je heen wilt, mijn bevindingen waren live waargenomen. Slecht tech. of niet, vanuit mijn positie mag dat natuurlijk nooit zo bagger klinken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het Synco STS bestaat uit drie verschillende kastjes, allemaal uiterlijk gelijk maar met een totaal andere inhoud.
Dikke kans dat hier de diverse kastjes door elkaar gehaald zijn.
Al vind ik de stack hoeken ook wat vreemd gekozen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Onderstaande opstelling valt onder dezelfde chaos.



De hoog hoorns staan wel keurig allemaal op één lijn, is dus wel over nagedacht.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zelf kom ik regelmatig STS tegen en heb het redelijk wat gehoord. Ik kom het tegen van Purple en Ampco en bij beide heb ik het goed en slecht gehoord. Het is gewoon afhankelijk van de persoon die het bouwt en afregelt, de een kent het systeem beter dan de ander. En de zin van de dag speelt ook mee..;-)

Ik heb ook al een paar keer op een D&B systeem van Idak gewerkt, die gasten snappen wel hoe een systeem kan klinken en hun prijzen schijnen ook goed te zijn. Voorheen was ik nooit zo weg van o.a. de B2's van D&B, kreeg er vooral hoofdpijn van, tot die dag met een Idak setje, 4 B2's, 12 Q1 toppen en 8 Q subboemdingen in totaal en dat klonk als een klok!

Tja, Turbo, leuk spul, maar je moet daar ook echt mee om kunnen gaan. Als je iemand erbij hebt die het Turbo door en door kent, dan wil je gewoon niet anders..;-) Maar dan moet je het sjouwen, net als bij STS aan een ander over laren..;-)

----------


## beyma

De STS serie kan inderdaad geweldig klinken, het hangt nog regelmatig bij ons in de TV studio's van Hilversum,  maar dit ziet er opmerkelijk uit zo met een stapeltje subs er naast.... 

De logo's op de subs zitten ook allemaal 'random'  , dus er is niet goed opgelet tijdens het stacken..... plus misschien een tech die wat minder ervaring met dit systeem heeft en daar krijg je dus dit mee.

Heb je toevallig nog wat gefilmd ? Niet dat het geluid van een telefoon zo geweldig is, maar dan kunnen we een soort van indruk van het geluid krijgen ?!

----------


## MennoSWP

Ik heb al heel veel STS setjes gehoord (en mee gewerkt) en het is in mijn ogen niet de makkelijkste set om neer te zetten. Als het niet helemaal lekker afgesteld staat klinkt het al snel erg rommelig, een goeie tech bij deze setjes is dus essentieel. Moet ook zeggen dat ik de laatste keren dat ik zulke grote systeempjes gehoord heb (parkpop '12, metropolis '12, bevrijdingsfestival '13) niet erg onder de indruk was, misschien dat het te maken heeft dat de oude generatie langzaamaan met pensioen gaat?

----------


## renevanh

> De logo's op de subs zitten ook allemaal 'random'  , dus er is niet goed opgelet tijdens het stacken.....



Dat maakt weinig uit, die WS218X subjes zijn frontloaded, niets speciaals.
Enige wat bij STS van belang is, is hoe je het stackt. Het geheel moet wel samenwerken en niet juist gaan uitdoven of als een gek kamfilters veroorzaken.
Als ik die stapel zo zie, zou het volgens mij beter zijn om die stapel subs links ergens onder het podium te stoppen (eigenlijk... alle subs), dan rijtje LOW (3 breed), daarop COMBI, LOW, COMBI en bovenop nog MH, COMBI, MH.
Dan kom je een best eind met 9 kastjes (+ subs) per kant waarbij ik twijfel over het nut van die bovenste COMBI.
Voor dit soort 3x3 setjes zijn wel meerdere mogelijkheden ook, ben al best wat combinaties tegengekomen die prima werkte (en ook wel eens eentje die... naja... niet zo goed werkte).

Ik ben bang dat het nu rijtje LOW, rijtje COMBI en bovenop 2 MHs zijn... verre van ideaal omdat je combi's en MH's niet echt gaan samenwerken.
Verder vind ik het stackje best ver voorover hellen... :rillingen:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Het is niet voor niets dat IDAK hier in de regio erg aan de weg timmert... die weten erg goed waar ze mee bezig zijn. heb ze ook regelmatig als collega gehad op theaterklussen en qua zendertechniek zijn ze second to none. afgelopen jaar voor Baronie TV ook een studio ingericht waar hun geluid deden en ze doen wat er van ze verwacht wordt, de rock 'n roll verhalen passeren tijdens het diner, maar tijdens het werk zelf zijn het echte pro's

maar waar het op neer komt is de menselijke factor: D&B, Synco, Turbo, whatever.. de magie gebeurt pas als iemand een set weet te laten zingen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> maar waar het op neer komt is de menselijke factor: D&B, Synco, Turbo, whatever.. de magie gebeurt pas als iemand een set weet te laten zingen.



Sterker nog, zelfs als Pavarotti erover gezongen heeft wegen ze nog steeds niks minder of meer..

----------


## NesCio01

Kwam ook nog iets tegen.
















grtz

Nes

----------


## e-sonic

specs van het systeem staan gewoon op het web.  http://www.synco-europe.com/

----------


## jadjong

> Kwam ook nog iets tegen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat vrx staat nog niet zo heel vreemd, zelfs die infill ziet er logisch uit ivm de uitbouw/catwalk aan het podium.

----------


## djspeakertje

1 uur oud hout op joeptjoep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7MUlimHYx4

Prima manier om je vakantie te besteden lijkt me zo.


Daan

----------


## JeroenE

Afgelopen weekend weer mogen draaien met 2 sets Turbosound... Flash toppen, floods als infill, 21" sub. In de grote tent uiteraard grotere hoeveelheid en ook per kant paar basjes erbij (2*18).

----------


## Outline

> 1 uur oud hout op joeptjoep: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7MUlimHYx4
> Prima manier om je vakantie te besteden lijkt me zo.
> Daan



Ik heb vroeger ook nog in die kringen verkeerd...

Werd er voor gevraagd ivm geen aanwezige kennis in de groep mbt licht/geluid/stroom/eigenlijk alles om de zaken goed en veilig aan te pakken toen de feestjes wat serieuzer en groter werden.

Tijdje gedaan en wel leuke tijd gehad maar de eeuwige onwil om dingen echt veilig aan te pakken waren voor mij de reden om er mee te kappen. Ik wil best af en toe een oogje toeknijpen maar als dat continu moet 'omdat het zo toch ook wel kan en het zo tot nu toe altijd gedaan is?'... Mijn reactie: Vraag me dan niet!

Grap is dat dat soort mensen ook altijd geluk hebben, een soort van 'voor een kwartje de wereld rond'-idee.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Grap is dat dat soort mensen ook altijd geluk hebben, een soort van 'voor een kwartje de wereld rond'-idee.



Hahaha, heel herkenbaar, als ik het op die manier zou doen gaat het gegarandeerd fout, als zij het doen gaat het altijd goed.
Is het soort mensen dat van geluk onder de trein komt. :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat vrx staat nog niet zo heel vreemd, zelfs die infill ziet er logisch uit ivm de uitbouw/catwalk aan het podium.



Nou, twee banaantjes naast elkaar vind ik toch wel vreemd....

----------


## Outline

> Hahaha, heel herkenbaar, als ik het op die manier zou doen gaat het gegarandeerd fout, als zij het doen gaat het altijd goed.
> Is het soort mensen dat van geluk onder de trein komt.



Jij snapt precies wat ik bedoel! Neem alleen maar het feit dat ik nergens een aardpen geslagen zie worden of anders een aardlek in gebruik zie! Moet er niet aan denken met al die Gamma-stekkerblokjes met dunne bedrading en dan ook nog eens een buiten-opstelling...

Kijk in het begin van het filmpje ook maar eens goed wat 1 van de liggers van die carré doet! Zie 'm gewoon flexen: alsof er een scharnier in zit! Rillingen!!! Of de kortsluiting die ze met die zwarte Mercedes krijgen....

Krijg dan wel altijd het idee dat ik te serieus met veiligheid bezig ben!

----------


## Roeltej

> Jij snapt precies wat ik bedoel! Neem alleen maar het feit dat ik nergens een aardpen geslagen zie worden of anders een aardlek in gebruik zie! Moet er niet aan denken met al die Gamma-stekkerblokjes met dunne bedrading en dan ook nog eens een buiten-opstelling...
> 
> Kijk in het begin van het filmpje ook maar eens goed wat 1 van de liggers van die carré doet! Zie 'm gewoon flexen: alsof er een scharnier in zit! Rillingen!!! Of de kortsluiting die ze met die zwarte Mercedes krijgen....
> 
> Krijg dan wel altijd het idee dat ik te serieus met veiligheid bezig ben!



Zijn ze die 'truss' ook niet steeds heel serieus met tie-wraps aan elkaar aan het knopen?

Geinig om te zien dat wereldje, dat wel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Outline

Voor mijn eigen gezondheid heb ik de 'hoogtepunten' van de film bekeken. Dus dat heb ik dan gemist.

Als ik het volle uur uit had moeten zitten dan had het vrouwtje nu weduwe geweest. Iets met hoge bloeddruk en knappende aderen...

----------


## showband

ach, ik zie een paar jongeren stomme dingen doen samen met een paar jongeren.
anderen gaan motorcrossen met opgevoerde brommertjes en rijden zich invalide
of gaan youtubefilmpjes maken en vallen zich invalide.

natuurlijke selectie zoals er altijd al geweest is.

dit is beter dan naar Syrie gaan of jezelf kapot te snuiven in amsterdam...

Het enige jammere is dat die bussen op de weg gaan. Daar kunnen ze onschuldige slachtoffers maken. De rest zijn jongeren waarvan je nog niet hoeft te hopen dat er inzicht is. (ik heb er ook twee thuis. Daar is geen kruid tegen gewassen)

En ze blijven hier van de straat.
Ik vind overigens het optreden van de politie in het filmpje een bewjs dat die netjes hun werk doen.
Met een kleine ploeg tussen honderden jongeren door als er wetten overtreden worden. 400 man ME standby. En als de grondeigenaar na overleg akkoord gaat gewoon niet doorzetten. Ondanks stevige uitlokking van de aanwezigen.

bij andere punten de buurt afsluiten zodat alleen zonder overlast het terrein betreden kan worden.
Of een veldwachter in contact houden en verder de boel inschatten.

Vrijwel allemaal keurig op openbare orde gehandeld.

Dat die locale brandweer geen verstand van constructies en PA's heeft snap ik ook wel een beetje. En daar waar hij keek kwam geen hond opdagen. Dan gaat openbare orde misschien voor in de driehoek.

Kortom. ik zou eerder gaan handhaven op de openbare weg...

----------


## NesCio01

Net of we zelf ook jong zijn geweest...........





> dit is beter dan naar Syrie gaan of jezelf kapot te snuiven in amsterdam...



Ik kan me in het filmpje toch niet aan de indruk onttrekken
dat er niets is gebruikt.........?

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee, maar 't is in elk geval niet in Amsterdam. :Wink:

----------


## salsa

> Synco STS is toch wel een van de beste stackbare pa systemen, dus daar zou het niet aan mogen liggen.
> Het moet echter wel goed neergezet worden, anders krijg je inderdaad kamfilters en allerlei problemen.
> 
> Zo op het oog is deze opstelling nog niet zo gek, maar je kunt hier niet zien welke kasten het precies allemaal zijn.
> 
> Is trouwens niet echt oud hout hoor, wordt nog steeds veelvuldig ingezet door enkele grote pa verhuurders in het land en volgens mij ook gewoon nog gemaakt.



Deze set is een rechtstreekse custom made Renkus Heinz set.
Synco noemt AMPCO dit, ze doen dit ook met Martin Audio cabinets..

Dave

----------


## renevanh

> Deze set is een rechtstreekse custom made Renkus Heinz set.
> Synco noemt AMPCO dit, ze doen dit ook met Martin Audio cabinets..



Nou... zeker met die Martin Waveline kastjes (aka: line array) is wel wat meer aan de hand dan een Synco stikkertje op een Martin kast plakken hoor...
Lees je eens in in Synco.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Die Synco opstelling heb ik wel vaker gezien, bijvoorbeeld hier, iets kleinere set, zelfde opstelling: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...3/Sweelpop.jpg
Klonk daar toch echt wel hele dikke prima.

Overigens zijn die subs gewoon 18RR's (Renkus Heinz DRS18-1B) en niet (Martin Audio) WS218 zoals renevanh aangaf.
Daarbij zou ik wel alle 18" woofers dicht bij elkaar willen hebben liggen, en niet ergens een poort er tussen (kastje verkeerd om), dus ik vind de manier van subs stapelen wel een beetje maf op de foto.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## renevanh

> Overigens zijn die subs gewoon 18RR's (Renkus Heinz DRS18-1B) en niet (Martin Audio) WS218 zoals renevanh aangaf.



Nog eens naar de foto gekeken en ik denk dat je gelijkt hebt. Redelijk 'onconventioneel' om die 18RR subjes op hun kant te leggen onder het STS, daar heb ik me op verkeken.

----------


## beyma

> Daarbij zou ik wel alle 18" woofers dicht bij elkaar willen hebben liggen, en niet ergens een poort er tussen (kastje verkeerd om), dus ik vind de manier van subs stapelen wel een beetje maf op de foto.



Precies, dat zei ik al een pagina geleden ook al....  de kastjes liggen random op elkaar geflikkerd en dat zal bij de topjes net zo zijn gok ik

----------


## showband

voor de liefhebber 1981
http://www.ukrockfestivals.com/heavy...holocaust.html
http://www.ukrockfestivals.com/heavy...locaust-2.html



vroeger kostte brood een duppie, en sjouwde je gewoon met versterkers.

mannen van ijzer en kasten van hout

vooraan kon je het ook goed horen.

----------


## showband

eindelijk foto gevonden. Haags PA bedrijf in +/- 1966
GTB
Bekend van de GTB studio in de Jan van Nassaustraat

----------

